# Is there any other vendors that offer a price close to the 15 cent transfers that FM offers?



## Yolonda (Sep 26, 2013)

I would like to know if there is any other custom printing companies that offer any kind of pricing like F & M? I like them but just a little hurt by what has happened. After sending a design that MY CUSTOMER wanted for their .15 cent program, I was told that I could not do that because there was a logo with words under it and it was considered to be ganging and two designs. What? If the whole design is going together on the item at once how it that considered ganging. I have not had problems with them till now and just because the "design" looks like it is a gang does not mean that it is. So now you want me to use a whole 9x12 for one little logo? Really? I'm just a small business trying to make it and not looking to get over and F&M is really a good company for companies like mine but it is just a little much when they make a call on what is a gang and what is not. 

Help


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I would call F&M and discuss it with them.


----------



## Yolonda (Sep 26, 2013)

I did but they said that their rules are very strict, and I can appreciate that but what they would design and what customers want is two different things. People ask for crazy stuff, trust I know because there are some that come in my store and I think to myself what in the world are they thinking. 

It's getting harder and harder to make it out here.


----------



## HPS (May 13, 2010)

Yolonda said:


> I did but they said that their rules are very strict, and I can appreciate that but what they would design and what customers want is two different things. People ask for crazy stuff, trust I know because there are some that come in my store and I think to myself what in the world are they thinking.
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to make it out here.


 
they have done to me several times, I even offer to send pic of finished product

I am sure in their defense some people try to get over on them but I spent a fair amount of money with them, love the guy I work with and love their product but when I place a 900 buck order 1 day then a 27 buck the next-- really?? I am trying to screw them

so today missed ladies deadline, lost customer cause I cant do her bags now and make enough money doing as a non special and if I break art in half it will not print right and double my labor

what a shame, great program, they should say send a pic and if you don't then BOOM we double the cost, if pic proves its a 1 piece order like mine and yours no harm and no foul


----------



## Yolonda (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree, It's there company they can do as they please but since they're not the ones working the customer or doing the art work it's not right to try and judge what is and is not a gang. You're correct it is a great program but doing that is not fair to us because I had already gave my customer a quote and took half down. Now I'm spending my night trying to locate a company that can do my transfers for a price that will still allow me to make some money. Oh well such is life.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

The only other company that I know of that comes close is Semo Imprints (SEMO Imprints - Home). They have a plan where you can get 7x12 transfers for $0.75. There is no setup fee -- like with F&M -- and you can gang images. The minimum order is 50 for these.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Dowling is currently running a buy one get one free on one color desings... If you order enough sheets you will get into this price range.. I have been using them for over 15 years for both custom and their stock designs.. They do a 13X23 that allows you to get two backs and two left chests on one sheet.. They have great art department assistance and top quality.
There art advice and customer service are super.. Try it.. I think you will like it
Dlac


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Yolonda said:


> I was told that I could not do that because there was a logo with words under it and it was considered to be ganging and two designs. What? If the whole design is going together on the item at once how it that considered ganging.


 @Yolanda: Can you post your design so we can see what they are calling 2 designs?


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Most back designs are under 12"s and left chests are normally 3 1/2 so as you can see here I got two backs and two left chests on one 13X23 sheet... works really well for me, over and over..
dlac


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Despite your bad taste after this order, I suggest you just "suck it up" and call it 2 orders and move on....Over time, I bet the average cost (even if some orders count as 2) will be far less than anyone else.....They have made me lots of money over the years....


----------



## Yolonda (Sep 26, 2013)

I have sucked it up and found some to do it for me. It is what it is! I just know now that I will need to explain to my customers that their design must look a certain way when I order from them or quote them a higher price and work with another vendor. Life moves on.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Amen!!
dlac


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yolonda said:


> I have sucked it up and found some to do it for me. It is what it is! I just know now that I will need to explain to my customers that their design must look a certain way when I order from them or quote them a higher price and work with another vendor. Life moves on.


If 1 time out of 10 it counts as 2 designs my costs are 17.5 cents each and a 24.20 setup charge (averages)......Unless you can gang every order you send elsewhere, the average cost from F&M will still be less than most other places....I say most, because there are some quantities that do work out better elsewhere.....But usually only once the quantity is high enough....

I do not not ever explain to a client their design does not work.....I just take the order and absorb the extra cost and make money....Still plenty in it for me....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had luck with them by uploading a mock of the design on the garment when I initially upload the artwork. Psychologically, it seems to help when they can visually see the design on the garment.


----------



## Yolonda (Sep 26, 2013)

I will remember that next time Splathead. At Royster at times I can absorb cost but at times I do not make much from the beginning because I work with non-profit organizations and since I'm new I have to compete with screen printers in my area that are already less than I am and I'm trying to build my client base, so when I was told that now I must spend extra money due to the way a design looked it cut into the little profit that I was making. As we all know organizations go from shop to shop looking for the best deal and since I wanted the job for much needed exposure I gave them a quote using FM prices. With that said until I can do everything in house I must depend on my vendors that I get my transfers from. Like I said people ask for strange things and I it did not cross my mind to judge it no matter how crazy it may be and the though never crossed my mind that it looked to be ganged. But all is well now the job will be done and I will just pay closer attention before I quote a price using there prices. I ended up getting a better deal on this job print so it all worked out.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I must be missing "the rest of the story"......Are you saying you got screen printing cheaper than F&M transfers?...


----------

